# Wolves



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Here are some pics from when my wife and I got a "VIP" tour at the Colorado Wolf Sanctuary. We got to interact with a few wolves...


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

My wife has some special animal powers - all animals love her.

These wolves were so interesting, so cool to interact with. They had very few of the same "cues" dogs have with people, so it really felt strange interacting with them.

The white one was an Arctic Wolf and the other was a Gray Wolf.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

GORGEOUS!! I love wolves. That is so awesome that you guys got to interact with them like that. 

I live in Newfoundland and for years we didn't have wolves since the people killed them all off years ago. I have heard that lately we are getting some on the Northern Peninsula. I think that is completely awesome. They are coming across from Labrador on the ice. I think that the gigantic moose population has a little something to do with the lack of moose...stupid people!


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

WOW! They are HUGE compared to your wife! This is amazing, really amazing. I would love to do this one day. They look like they were extremely gentle.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Amazing, thanks for sharing the pics.
They are so big and gorgeous. 

This is what my greyhound foster does all the time to get more loving, very sweet :


BradA1878 said:


>


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Purrty wolves I love them! I wish people weren't so afraid of them!


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

ioreks_mom said:


> I live in Newfoundland and for years we didn't have wolves since the people killed them all off years ago. I have heard that lately we are getting some on the Northern Peninsula...


This is the trend in a lot of places, tho they are now off the list so they can be hunted... so I would not expect them to be around too much longer. Makes me sick. 



BooLette said:


> WOW! They are HUGE compared to your wife! This is amazing, really amazing. I would love to do this one day. They look like they were extremely gentle.


They are really big animals. Their heads are HUGE. But.... to be fare, Jen (my wife) is tiny (5 feet 100lb) - and I'm not big either (5' 5"; 140lb).

The wolves were gentle - kinda... One did pull Jen by the hood a few feet.  Also, I had a bag of treats when I was sitting on the ground and the Arctic Wolf (who we were told will not interact with anyone but LOVED Jen) came over and took it from me. My first reaction was to take it back - not a good idea. LOL. He paused and looked at me like "Seriously? I'm a wolf."... the look was more serious than any look I have ever gotten from a dog.

The wolves are totally silent too. Its crazy. Almost creepy.

The "VIP" tour is not an invite only thing, anyone can go, it costs $89 - worth every penny. I would honestly pay $300 for the experience, it was that cool!



Leroy&Lucy'sMom said:


> This is what my greyhound foster does all the time to get more loving, very sweet :


Our Ovcharka and Corso do that too. I love it.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow, what an incredible experience. I knew wolves were big, but the gray wolf's head is enormous (regardless of how petite your wife is)! 

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow, that's just AMAZING. I would love to be able to do what you did!

There's a couple of grey wolves here that's in an enclosure in a park. No visitors are allowed inside the enclosure, though. Those wolves were completely raised by humans--they're retired Hollywood actors


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

i am so jealous!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

That is REALLY cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow! That is -SO- cool! If my husband and I ever go to Colorado we are totally going to that. VIP! What an experience!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

so beautiful I would love to do that one day


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Locke said:


> Wow, what an incredible experience. I knew wolves were big, but the gray wolf's head is enormous (regardless of how petite your wife is)!
> 
> Great pictures! Thanks for sharing.


^^^^^ This. Thanks!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

These were awesome!!! What a treat. Those are some BEAUTIFUL wolves. I still remember my first time up-close-and-personal with a pure wolf. It still gives me the goosebumps.


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

I LOVE Wolves! What BEAUTIFUL and HUGE animals! This must have been an incredible experience for you and your wife! My husband and I will have to try this next time we are in CO.  

Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## pupnamedkarma (Dec 7, 2009)

Incredible photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Absolutely amazing pictures, what a great experience for you guys. I would love to be able to do that someday as well. 

The picture of the wolf snuggling up to your wife really made me smile, it was so sweet. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## woofie (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you for the amazing photos. I cannot get over how large they are. It looks like it was amazing experience. I hope to visit one day and try it with my husband.


----------



## yom (Oct 9, 2009)

WOW I am so beyond jealous! I have loved gray wolves since as far back as I can remember. What an amazing experience for you and your wife!! Thanks so much for sharing these pics and now I know where my next vacation will be 

The picture of the wolf burrying his head in your wife's arms is amazing! Denali does this ALL the time. We actually get a lot of "is he a wolf or part wolf?" questions on Denali - who knows if he is but those pictures really reminded me of him

These pics just made my day


----------



## Dozi (Jun 9, 2009)

That is awesome.. Thanks for sharing  They look much larger than I thought they were.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow!...that is some experience! They look so calm and tame. Beautiful!


----------

